# Deistertouren



## 1Tintin (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo Leute,
irgendwie vermisse ich alle, die sich letztes Jahr hier übers Forum zu
gemeinsamen Trailfahrten im Deister verabredet haben!

Oder habt ihr das Biken aufgegeben und mach jetzt SynchronSchwimmen oder Nordic Walking??

Also ich hätte Lust mal wieder ein paar Trails zu fahren!

Wie sieht es mit Samstag den 04.06.05 aus??


----------



## Hitzi (1. Juni 2005)

Hi,

ich bin zur Nordic Walking Gruppe gewechselt   
Macht Spaß !

Scherz beiseite......

Wir fahren regelmäßig Sonntags ab ca. 10.00 Uhr vom Parkplatz Waldkater. Immer so um die 50 - 70 Km. Trails und Waldautobahnen sind immer dabei   

Keine Anfänger bitte - Danke   

Bei interesse einfach mailen....



Diesen Sonntag klappt es leider nicht - Willingen !!!!


Schöne Grüße


Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skoske (1. Juni 2005)

Hi zusammen,

Synchronschwimmen ist mir zu anstrengend   .

Ich bin beim Biken geblieben, musste es dieses Jahr allerdings etwas ruhiger angehen lassen (Altersbeschwerden, guckst Du hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=168179)

Daher muß ich erst noch etwas in Form kommen, um nicht als Bremsfallschirm mitzuradeln.

Gruß, Sven


----------



## deisterbiker (1. Juni 2005)

Jeden Samstag um 14:00 ab Wunstorf btw. 30 min. später ab Möbel Heinrich/Bad Nenndorf, je nach Wetter evtl. Ausweichtermin auf Sonntag 11:00.

Guckst Du www.deisterbiker.de


----------



## Gerrit (1. Juni 2005)

1Tintin schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> irgendwie vermisse ich alle, die sich letztes Jahr hier übers Forum zu
> gemeinsamen Trailfahrten im Deister verabredet haben!



Hmmm....dabei war's letztes Jahr schon echt wenig. Mit Samstag wäre mal ne Maßnahme - gute Idee. Wie viel willste denn so fahren? Wo treffen? Am NP?

Falls noch wer aus HH Interesse hat: Ab Soltau Ost fährt der Deister-Shuttle 


gerrit


----------



## Deleted 28330 (2. Juni 2005)

Gerrit schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm....dabei war's letztes Jahr schon echt wenig. Mit Samstag wäre mal ne Maßnahme - gute Idee. Wie viel willste denn so fahren? Wo treffen? Am NP?
> 
> Falls noch wer aus HH Interesse hat: Ab Soltau Ost fährt der Deister-Shuttle
> 
> ...



Was?! Shuttle?! Wo?!


----------



## Gerrit (3. Juni 2005)

Naja - das Interesse scheint nicht überragend und Diesel ist eh zu teuer 
So werde ich wohl die *Berge* rund um Soltau noch platter rollen, als sie eh schon sind   

gerrit


----------



## 1Tintin (6. Juni 2005)

Sorry Leute,
mir ist was Familieres dazwischen gekommen und konnte nichts weiteres organisieren.

Sorry nochmal

Bis denne


----------



## Bosen (6. Juni 2005)

Hitzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



Och, das ist aber abschreckend!  Da würde ich doch so gerne mal mitfahren und nun bekomme ich es ja mit der Angst. Nicht das ihr mich auf der Hälfte der Strecke irgendwo im Wald stehen lasst. 

Die 50 bis 70 km packe ich schon irgendwie, aber welcher Schnitt wird "gefordert"? Ich würde es nämlich gerne mal versuchen.... notfalls drehe ich halt um.


----------



## nippelspanner (8. Juni 2005)

@Tintin: Ab Juli bin ich auch wieder dabei! Wollten aber doch nochx bei uns in LK fahren. Ich hätte da noch ´n paar lecker Trails.... 
Natürlich inkl. Beschäftigungsprogramm für unsere Ladies und Kids!   

Nach Bozen fahre ich den Nordmann jetzt komplett als Frontwheely!


----------



## Butcher-Birk (8. Juni 2005)

Tachjen Leudde,

wohne in Bremen und da is leider nicht so viel zu holen, wenn man es einigermaßen bergig will    
War schon ein paar mal am Deister und bin das alleine fahren nun langsam satt.
In eurem Thread erwähnen sowohl Hitzi (Sonntags ca. 10 Uhr Parkplatz Waldkater) als auch deisterbiker (Samstag 14 Uhr Wunstorf) geeignete Treffpunkte für Gleichgesinnte. 
Da ich doch ein wenig Ortsunkundig bin, wäre es schön, wenn einer von Euch mir den Waldkater bzw. Wunstorf näher bringen könnte. 
Reise brav mit der Bimmelbahn aus HB an und der Zug hält dementsprechend in Wunstorf. 
Wäre total supiiii. 

Nun noch ein wenig zur Fahrtechnik, Fahrgeschwindigkeit:

Hitzi schrieb: Keine Anfänger bitte - Danke
Was heißt das????

Hab zur Zeit keine bomben Kondition. Fahrt Ihr einfach darauflos und wer nicht mitkommt hat Pech gehabt? 
Ausserdem fahre ich Singelspeed (34:16). Komme überall locker mit, aber bei heftigen Steigungen schieb ich halt. Is das ein Problem für Euch. 
Ansonsten bin ich Weltmeisterschafts (Berlin letztes Jahr) erprobt; mit anderen Worten kann ssp fahren, d.h. bin kein Anfänger   

Bis densen 

Der butcher-birk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skoske (8. Juni 2005)

Bosen schrieb:
			
		

> Och, das ist aber abschreckend!  Da würde ich doch so gerne mal mitfahren und nun bekomme ich es ja mit der Angst. Nicht das ihr mich auf der Hälfte der Strecke irgendwo im Wald stehen lasst.
> 
> Die 50 bis 70 km packe ich schon irgendwie, aber welcher Schnitt wird "gefordert"? Ich würde es nämlich gerne mal versuchen.... notfalls drehe ich halt um.



Hi Bosen,

vielleicht können wir uns ja zusammentun. Ich wohne ja schließlich quasi bei Dir um die Ecke in Egestorf. Und ich bin z.Z. durch gesundheitliche Probleme im Winter/Frühjahr und durch viel Faulheit ziemlich aus dem Training. 

Hast Du Lust, mal die eine oder andere Abend- oder Wochenendtour im Deister zu machen?

Gruß, Sven


----------



## Akkio (9. Juni 2005)

@Bosen & Snoske

Da würde ich mich bei Gelegenheit gerne mal "dranhängen"! Wohne in Hannover-Wettbergen und fahre auf dem Weg in den Deister mehr oder weniger bei euch vorbei.
Momentan bin ich beruflich etwas eingespannt und komme max 1x die Woche für eine kurze Abendrunde raus. Aber in ein bis zwei Wochen sollte sich das wieder entspannen, so dass ich auch wieder öfter und auch am Wochenende könnte.
Bin zur Zeit etwas aus dem Tritt und nicht wirklich in Form. Eine Runde zwischen 60-100km sollte ich aber hinbekommen, wenn das Tempo unter dem eines CC-Race liegt


----------



## Bosen (9. Juni 2005)

Akkio schrieb:
			
		

> @Bosen & Snoske
> 
> Da würde ich mich bei Gelegenheit gerne mal "dranhängen"! Wohne in Hannover-Wettbergen und fahre auf dem Weg in den Deister mehr oder weniger bei euch vorbei.
> Momentan bin ich beruflich etwas eingespannt und komme max 1x die Woche für eine kurze Abendrunde raus. Aber in ein bis zwei Wochen sollte sich das wieder entspannen, so dass ich auch wieder öfter und auch am Wochenende könnte.
> Bin zur Zeit etwas aus dem Tritt und nicht wirklich in Form. Eine Runde zwischen 60-100km sollte ich aber hinbekommen, wenn das Tempo unter dem eines CC-Race liegt



@Akkio & Snoske

Also ich tippe mal ich bin der Ungeübteste von Euch. Wenn ich schon 60 bis 100 km höre bekomm ich es mit der Angst! Nein Spass bei Seite.... also 60 Km werde ich schon schaffen, ich bin eben bisher nur alleine gefahren und weiss nicht genau wie schnell das Tempo anderer ist.

Ich wäre also dabei. Passen würde bei mir eigentlich immer Samstags und auch Sonntags. In der Woche gehts bei mir auch schon immer ab 17 Uhr.


----------



## Würfel (18. Juni 2005)

Ich fahre zuviel Rennrad in letzter Zeit  Also, nicht dass ich viel fahren würde, ich fahre nur im Verhältnis mehr RR 

Ich hätte aber auch mal wieder Bock auf ne Deistertour! Am liebstens Samstags und nicht ganz so früh morgens.


----------



## Akkio (19. Juni 2005)

Ich fahre öfter von Streinkrug aus über den Deisterkamm, passiere den Annaturm  und den Nienstädter Pass, verliere dann regelmäßig die Orientierung und kehre wieder um. Das ganze als Grundlagentraining viel auf der Waldautobahn. Hinter dem Fernsehturm biege ich ab und zu mal rechts und links ab, um auch ein wenig Trail zu fahren. Hier mal ein Pic zur Übersicht.





Wie man erkennen kann, lasse ich es eher ruhig angehen. Vielleicht hat ja mal jemand Lust mit zu fahren.


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (20. Juni 2005)

Hallo, ich fahre Mi. eine kleinere Runde, Benther u. Gehrden. Am Sa. kreise ich im Deister.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8297 (20. Juni 2005)

Würfel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fahre zuviel Rennrad in letzter Zeit  Also, nicht dass ich viel fahren würde, ich fahre nur im Verhältnis mehr RR
> 
> Ich hätte aber auch mal wieder Bock auf ne Deistertour! Am liebstens Samstags und nicht ganz so früh morgens.



Dito...


----------



## Wonko (21. Juni 2005)

E. Geröllheimer schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, ich fahre Mi. eine kleinere Runde, Benther u. Gehrden.


 Die Runde steht bei mir für Mittwoch auch auf der Agenda. Wann willst Du denn so etwa los?


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (22. Juni 2005)

Habe meine Mittwochseinheit auf Dienstag vorgezogen, aber der Termin am Sa. steht noch.


----------



## Bosen (22. Juni 2005)

An wieviele km dachtest du in etwa?


----------



## E. Geröllheimer (23. Juni 2005)

So ca. 25-30 km im Deister zzg. Hin- u. Rückweg nach Empelde.


----------



## Bosen (23. Juni 2005)

Mein Bike ist gerade zur Wartung. Wenn ich es bis morgen wieder bekomme bin ich dabei. Ich poste morgen eine definitive Antwort.


----------

